# Overexcited and Jumping



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You might put a leash on him when people come over and hold him down. Once he calms down praise him and then let the people pet him. If you have to put him in another room when people come to visit give him something like a treatfilled kong or something that will keep him busy. He might grow out of some of the barking. They seem to go thru a stage of testing their bark. And just ignore him when he barks, I know it is hard but if he sees that the barking doesnt work for attention he should stop. And praise him when he stops.


----------



## bluetou (Oct 13, 2008)

My Maggie will soon be five months...when we went through a private training session, I had the same question (mind you Maggie was only 13 weeks old then....)
But I wanted to have a dog that did not run to the door and jump on people, or to beg for affection when we came across anyone on the street.

You see I love my dog...LOVE HER....and I could not imagine walking by her without ooggggling and agggling over her....BUT...not everyone is like me...many people walk past her without even giving her a second look, not even a smile!! HUMPH! Well that is their problem...but it becomes mine when MY DOG wants to say hello to them, and they have no interest....YIKES!

So what I was told to do was to begin by practicing this technique at home. I have three very young active children....whenever they come home from school...or my husband comes home from work...they are to ignore her....(for about five to ten minutes)....pay no attention to her, not even a glance, nor a word....THEN ON YOUR TERMS, when the time has elapsed, you then go to her and give her the attention.

BY this time, Maggie is always gone back to her blankie and is lying down. (yes it is sad to kind of watch, cause they do have that look ....)...but in the end she is getting petted and ooogled BUT on our terms.

SO what I notice happening now, when company comes over, she does not run to them and jump on them....she retreats back to her blankie..and waits for someone to come to her. AND IF NO ONE COMES to her ...I always make sure she gets some "LOVIN" 

Hope this helps...!! 

/maggie's mom


----------



## bluetou (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh yes, meant to say...the barking...Maggie has just started to do this....so we ignore her....if she keeps going, we do remove her from the room we are in (crate her)....for five minutes, and then we allow her to come back. She does not bark again....cause she knows she will be crated away from the family fun.

/maggie's mom


----------



## kvondera (Nov 17, 2008)

Great advice, we are going through this now too.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

<3 Goldens said:


> My golden jumps on people who come to visit, also, if I put him in the kitchen, he'll start barking. How can I teach him not to jump or bark?



I swear I thought you were talking about my Skylie. haha. Skylie even pees when she gets near someone outside, because she is so excited. When we put in her in the kitchen because she is too wound up, she will stand upright leaning on the babygate and bark at us throwing a fit!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I would try the ignoring every time you come in the house... it really does work!!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*jumping up or on for attention*



bluetou said:


> So what I was told to do was to begin by practicing this technique at home. I have three very young active children....whenever they come home from school...or my husband comes home from work...they are to ignore her....(for about five to ten minutes)....pay no attention to her, not even a glance, nor a word....THEN ON YOUR TERMS, when the time has elapsed, you then go to her and give her the attention.
> /maggie's mom


*What do they do* when she approaches or jumps on them for attention during the first few minutes of ignoring her? Harry will be paws up on shoulders or in their lap!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine are not allowed to go to anyone without my permission. If they try to go to someone they get a leash correction and a "NO" and I walk the other way. If the person really wants to see the dog, I then turn back around, and say "Go say hi" and my dog will then approach and sit. If s/he tries to jump, I give a leash correction and we walk away. They learn pretty fast that jumping, or going to someone without my permission means NO attention. If someone walks right up and pets my dogs without asking me while I am busy writing or something (like at the vet's office, filling out a form or whatever), I pull them closer, glare at the person, and say, "Can't you see I'm busy?" or if I'm feeling nice, "Would you mind asking first? I'll gladly visit with you when I am finished with this important business" or something. The hardest part is training other people!!! Any time my dog ignores someone tempting, I really praise him, hand out treats, or play, and make a point to let the dog greet that person when appropriate. 

Of course socializing is important- every time your dog plays with someone, you can say the "go say hi!" and they'll start to learn it naturally 

As much as I LOVE dogs, I am one who can't stand a crazy Golden or Lab slobbering on me, jumping on me, etc, and when I see one that's pulling it's owner around and trying to sniff and lick anyone who walks by, I cross the road to avoid it. It's just rude to let your dog act like that, and dogs that do act that way probably wouldn't listen at all if they accidentally got away from their handler. 

Also, you may have guests who say, "I don't mind!" and encourag him to jump. Hold tight to your training and say, "WELL I do mind, because I am training him!" and don't let them encourage your dog to be obnoxious when he isn't trained yet. Once he knows, you can teach him a command for jumping up "Give a hug" or something so he can jump up and greet you or others who appreciate it when you want him to.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Mine are not allowed to go to anyone without my permission. If they try to go to someone they get a leash correction and a "NO" and I walk the other way. If the person really wants to see the dog, I then turn back around, and say "Go say hi" and my dog will then approach and sit. If s/he tries to jump, I give a leash correction and we walk away. They learn pretty fast that jumping, or going to someone without my permission means NO attention. If someone walks right up and pets my dogs without asking me while I am busy writing or something (like at the vet's office, filling out a form or whatever), I pull them closer, glare at the person, and say, "Can't you see I'm busy?" or if I'm feeling nice, "Would you mind asking first? I'll gladly visit with you when I am finished with this important business" or something. The hardest part is training other people!!! Any time my dog ignores someone tempting, I really praise him, hand out treats, or play, and make a point to let the dog greet that person when appropriate.
> 
> Of course socializing is important- every time your dog plays with someone, you can say the "go say hi!" and they'll start to learn it naturally
> 
> ...


So they are always on a leash when someone comes around, what about in your house? What do you mean by leash correction? Do you just pull them? I'm asking because Skylie is really bad with this right now. She saw a man outside the other day (a stranger!) and she started choking herself trying to get to him on the leash. She was pulling so hard. The man laughed and said "Who is walking Who?" ... I felt not in control...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

At first in my house during training, yes they are on a leash! By a leash correction, I mean a quick jerk and release. Just enough to get the dog's attention back on me. Mine are pretty focused on me anyway, so that's usually all it takes. If I have a new foster or something that's really bad, I crate them when someone comes over until they get over the excitement, then I leash them. 

I also teach them all "Go Lie Down" and "Out" (of the room) and they all know sit/down/stay so I can use that, too.

Mine are out a LOT (daily) so new people and dogs are not that exciting to them either, and that helps- the more people and dogs they play with (on your terms) the less of a big deal/excitement it is to them.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> At first in my house during training, yes they are on a leash! By a leash correction, I mean a quick jerk and release. Just enough to get the dog's attention back on me. Mine are pretty focused on me anyway, so that's usually all it takes. If I have a new foster or something that's really bad, I crate them when someone comes over until they get over the excitement, then I leash them.
> 
> I also teach them all "Go Lie Down" and "Out" (of the room) and they all know sit/down/stay so I can use that, too.
> 
> Mine are out a LOT (daily) so new people and dogs are not that exciting to them either, and that helps- the more people and dogs they play with (on your terms) the less of a big deal/excitement it is to them.


Thank you!


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

What I do and it seems to work is when we are walking and we see another dog or person or a dog in a yard I stop nearby and have my pup sit (5 mos old) as he sits I gently rub his back or give him a little treat and tell him to stay in an easy calm voice. I can see his back legs shaking as if he wants to pounce and play but 85% of the time he will sit until the other person or dogs pass.


----------

